# NeoBet - Upcoming Esport Matches



## NeoBet (Sep 29, 2020)

*29/9/2020*

Hey guys, we have some exciting *Esport* betting matches in stock for you today, starting off with:

*CS:GO - Online ESEA MDL*
18:00 pm: Nordavind - Team Secret
18:00 pm: ALTERNATE aTTaX - Sprout
19:15 pm: Endpoint - Singularity 
20:30 pm: Hellraisers - forZe 

*LOL - China World Championship*
30/9/2020 09:00 am: Legacy - LGD Gaming

And a whole lot more! Come get involved today: https://neo.bet/en/Sportbets


----------



## NeoBet (Sep 30, 2020)

*30/9/2020*

Hey guys, we're back at it today with some super *Esport *matches ready for you to bet on! Starting off with:

*CS:GO - Europe ESL Pro League*
18:30 pm: Astralis - Heroic
22:00 pm: Mousesports - ENCE

*CS:GO - Online ESEA MDL *
18:00 pm: GamerLegion - Singularity 
18:00 pm: Nemiga - PACT
18:00 pm: FATE - Wisla Krakow

And a whole lot more! Come check them out and get your betting mode locked and loaded! https://neo.bet/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 1, 2020)

*1/10/2020*

Hey people, today we are back with some exhilarating *Esport* matches waiting for you to place a bet! Starting off with:

*CS:GO - Europe ESL Pro League*
15:00 pm: Team Spirit - Astralis 
18:30 pm: Natus Vincere - Complexity

*CS:GO - Online ESEA MDL *
18:00 pm: Nemiga Gaming - Galaxy Racer
18:00 pm: PACT - Sprout
19:30 pm: alternate aTTaX - PACT

And a whole lot more! Come check it out today and place a few bets - you might just get lucky  https://neo.bet/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 2, 2020)

*2/10/2020*

Hey guys, today we bringing you some more great *Esports* games that just cant be missed - starting with: 

*CS:GO - Europe ESL Pro League*
15:00 pm: Astralis - Complexity 
18:30 pm: mousesports - BIG 
22:00 pm: Natus Vincere - Heroic
*
CS:GO - Asia Perfect World League*
14:00 pm: ViCi Gaming - CHECKMATE

And much more! Get involved today: https://neo.bet/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 6, 2020)

*6/10/2020*

Hey everybody, we are back today with some more *Esports* games for you to be on. Starting off with:
*
CS:GO International Intel Extreme Masters EU*
18:30 pm: Heroic - FaZe 
18:30 pm: OG - BIG

*CS:GO International Intel Extreme Masters NA *
22:00 pm: Evil Genuises - Triumph

*CS:GO Europe LVP La Copa *
21:30 pm: KPI Gaming - Team Heretics

And a whole lot more! Come check them out here: https://neo.bet/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 7, 2020)

*7/10/2020*

Hey guys, here are some more Esports games for you today, starting off with:

*CS:GO International Intel Extreme Masters EU*
15:00 pm: G2 Esports - Fnatic 
18:30 pm: BIG - Heroic

*CS:GO Online ESEA MDL* 
18:00 pm: forZe - Sprout
19:15 pm: forZe - Galaxy Racer 
20:30 pm: Nordavind - Sprout

Come get involved today! https://neobet.de/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 8, 2020)

*8/10/2020*

Hey people, lets wrap up the week with some more *Esports* games - starting off with:

*CS:GO International Intel Extreme Masters EU*
15:00 pm: Complexity - Team Vitality
18:30 pm: OG - FaZe

*CS:GO Americas IEM New York - NA*
22:00 pm: Evil Genuises - New England Whalers
22:00 pm: Team Liquid - Mythic

*CS:GO Online ESEA MDL* 
13:05 pm: Rooster 2 - R!OT
13:05 pm: ORDER - forbidden

And a whole lot more! Come take a look here: https://neobet.de/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 9, 2020)

*9/10/2020*

Hey guys, we're back today with some *Esports* games for you - starting off with:

*CS:GO International IEM New York EU*
18:30 pm: BIG - FaZe

C*S:GO Americas IEM New York - NA*
22:00 pm: Triumph - ImPerium Esports
22:00 pm: Evil Genuises - FURIA

Come check them out on Neo.Bet's official website: https://neobet.de/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 15, 2020)

*15/10/2020*

Hey guys, its been a little bit but today we are back with some more *Esports* games for you - starting off with:

*CS:GO Europe DreamHack Open Fall*
14:00 pm: Ninjas in Pyjamas - Sprout
14:00 pm: GODSENT - sAw
14:00 pm: Team Vitality - mousesports
17:30 pm: BIG - FaZe

*CS:GO Internatiol IEM New York - CS*
15:00 pm: forZe - Cyber Legacy
18:30 pm: Team Spirit - Nemiga Gaming

*CS:GO Online ESEA MDL *
20:30 pm: ALTERNATE aTTaX - Singularity
20:30 pm: Nemiga Gaming - Wisla Krakow

Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://neobet.de/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 26, 2020)

*26/10/2020*

Hey everybody! Lets get the week rolling with some exciting *Esports* games - starting off with: 

CS:GO Online Elisa Invitational
11:30 am: Heroic - Apeks
13:00 pm: MAD Lions - AFG esports

*CS:GO Online Nine to Five*
12:00 pm: ALTERNATE aTTaX - Project X
12:00 pm: c0ntact - Copenhagen Flames
15:00 pm: Virtus.pro Team LDLC
15:00 pm: Team Heretics - KOVA
18:00 pm: PACT - Lilmix
18:00 pm: K23 - Galaxy Racer

And a whole lot more! Come check them out today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 27, 2020)

*27/10/2020*

Hey guys! We are back today with some *Esports* games for you  Lets start off with:

*CS:GO Europe BLAST Premier Fall*
18:30 pm: Natus Vincere - OG 
21:30 pm: Ninjas In Pjyamams - Evil genuises

*CS:GO Online ESEA MDL*
19:00 pm: forZe - sAw
21:30 pm: forZe - Endpoint
21:30 pm: ALTERNATE aTTaX - Nordavind

*CS:GO Online Elisa Invitational*
13:30 pm: GODSENT - Lingby Vikings
15:00 pm: HAVU Gaming - Team Dignitas

Come check them out on our official website! https://neo.bet/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------



## NeoBet (Oct 30, 2020)

*30/10/2020*

Hey everybody! Lets end of the week with some jam packed *Esports* games - starting off with:

*CS:GO Europe BLAST Premier Fall*
18:30 pm: Team Vitality - BIG
21:30 pm: Complexity - FaZe
*
CS:GO International Intel Extreme Masters EU Qualifiers*
17:00 pm: Team Spirit - FATE
17:00 pm: Endpoint - North
20:00 pm: Illuminar Gaming - Sprout

*CS:GO Online ESEA MDL*
18:00 pm: Nemiga Gaming - Nordavind
19:00 pm: Nemiga Gaming - Team Secret

Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://neo.bet/en/Sportbets/CS:GO


----------

